# 7/8 8TPI Lead Screw



## Richcan22 (Jul 21, 2021)

Any good places online where you can buy 7/8 8TPI Stainless lead screw. Also same Half Nut in Bronze? Found some places but don’t have the 7/8 with 8 threads?


----------



## mksj (Jul 21, 2021)

Not sure you will find it in SS unless it is a special order, Green Bay MFG has them in 4140. They have other in SS.





						Green Bay Manufacturing
					

Green Bay Manufacturing Company is a supplier of Metal Manufacturing Components such as ACME threaded rods, ACME Nuts, Threaded Rods, Steel Balls, Gears & Square Holed Sleeves.




					www.greenbaymfgco.com
				




Other to check:





						Lead Screws and Ball Screws for Power Transmission - Roton Products
					

Roton is the premium manufacturer of lead screws, ball screws, and acme screws for power transmission applications. Shop online for your lead screw needs.



					www.roton.com
				








						Acme Screw Products - Complete Assemblies
					

Contact Nook Industries if you’re looking for precision acme screws and lead screws. We provide precision inch acme screw and metric acme screw products.




					www.nookindustries.com
				




Old thread on repair half-nut 








						Repairing worn lathe half nuts
					

I've had the Clausing 5914 sitting in the shop all dressed up with it's new DRO and splash guard taking up space and gathering dust for too long (just like the Atlas on the other side of the shop). I've used it for some minor turning work but nothing too involved because I don't have many tools...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Richcan22 (Jul 21, 2021)

mksj said:


> Not sure you will find it in SS unless it is a special order, Green Bay MFG has them in 4140. They have other in SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Been looking on this other site but didn’t have the ones I wanted. This one you sent looks like they have everything! I’ll call them tomorrow and they have in stainless. Doing a rebuild so gonna pay the extra. Wonder if I should put bearings on end block? There’s just bushings or no bushings I’ll have to take apart.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jul 22, 2021)

What precision does the screw need to be?  Rolled or cut ?  Just wondering what is appropriate.  Dave


----------



## mksj (Jul 22, 2021)

Classes of Acme Threads: There are three types of Universal Function ACME threads which are 2G, 3G, and 4G. Every type allows specific clearance on all typical magnitude diameters for unrestricted movement, and also depends on the thread interface needed to the nut. The accuracy is something like 0.003" per foot which should be fine for threading. Unlike a ball screw, they are not used for positioning per se, and also depends on the accuracy/type of the thread you are cutting.

A few more vendors to check:








						Lead Screws - Rolled Threads Unlimited
					

Rolled Threads Unlimited serves the linear motion industry, small motor industry and other markets with an expertise in rolling acme, trapezoidal, unified or metric threads for lead screw applications.




					www.rolledthreads.com
				








						G&G Manufacturing Company - Machined Shafts & Threaded Rod
					






					www.ggmfg.com
				








						CNC Turning | Crown Point, IN | Rohder Machine & Tool, Inc.
					

Rohder Machine & Tool, Inc. provides cut and roll threading to the residents of Crown Point, Indiana since 1968. Call us today at 219-663-3697.




					www.rohdermachineandbolt.com
				











						Acme Threaded Rod Information Page
					

Acme Threaded Rod Specifications and sizes



					www.nolansmillandmetal.com


----------

